# Chrisch journal (my first cycle)



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

I've just started my first cycle so decided to start a journal to take how thing progress.

Bit of back ground on me. I've trained since school and by late teens I was in I would say good condition, but then an injury and working all the time got in the way. Still did what I could when I could but this was not much at all.

A year ago gone March I with life been much easier I joined a new gym which has been consistent and all is going well.

My current Stats are as of Sunday are:

Weight 14st 3lb

Height 5'10"

Chest 47"

waist 34"

Thigh 24.5"(both)

Bicep 17"

As this is my first cycle I'm keeping it plain and simple and just running 500mg of test E per week. Not going to use AI at this point because I want to see how body reacts in terms of gyno, but I have Arimidex and Nolva at hand in case needed.

I pulled my neck about 4/5 weeks ago so my current lifts are a little short of my max as a can still feel it when I lift.

Current lifts

Bench 110kg x 10	pb 130kg x 8

Dead lift 220kg x 4	pb 260kg x 3

Squat 180kg x 6	pb 200kg x 4

Hopefully won't be long before there are back up.

Diet is not perfect but ok, around 3500 cals a day try to get around 300g of protein in.

Start pics will go up this week.

Thanks for reading and any advice is welcome.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs last night not bad session, legs felt a little wobble on the way out the gym.

No gym tonight and away tomorrow so chest to be done on friday.

Squat

20 x 15

60 x 15

100 x 12

140 x 10

140 x 10

160 x 8

Leg Extension

35 x 10

40 x 10

45 x 9

40 x 10

Leg Curl (each leg)

20 x 10

20 x 10

15 x 12

15 x 12

Hack Squat

160 x 10

160 x 10

140 x 12

140 x 12


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest and triceps last night and strength is coming back slowly, but can still feel a small pull in my neck so not pushing to much.

Second pin day today and after how nerves i was last week when i did my first I'm really look forward to it this time which I find strange.

Chest

Bench Press

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

115kg x 8 + 100kg x 6 drop set

Incline DB Press

40kg x 12

45kg x 8

45kg x10

DB Fly

30kg x 10

30kg x 9

30kg x 8

Cable crossovers

30kg x 12 + 20kg x 12 DS

30kg x 12 + 20kg x 12 DS

30kg x 12 + 20kg x 12 DS

Machine Press

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 10

Triceps

Push down

80kg x 10

80kg x 9

80kg x 9

Skulls

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 11


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice squatting mate! That is kilos and not lbs ain't it?lol

Subbed! Any pics?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Nice squatting mate! That is kilos and not lbs ain't it?lol
> 
> Subbed! Any pics?


Yeah thanks that is kilos .

Hopefully get some pics up over the weekend if i get chance.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Pin day on saturday went ok nut have a bit of pip this time. I think it is down to me doing it in the opposite leg which was a little more difficult to hold the pin so was a little shaky. never mind tho its not that bad.

Back and bi's yesterday and i not done bi's for a long time but thought that i would start again as strength is down in them and this can only effect my back training as will.

Back

Wide grip pull down

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

65kg x 10

BB row

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 9

Straight arm pull down

55kg x 12

65kg x 10

70kg x 9 + 50kg x 10

T bar row

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

95kg x 6

Close grip pull downs

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

Biceps

DB curls

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 8

seated DB curl

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

Rope hammer curls

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

BB curl

25kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Forgot to add weight as of Sunday morning was 14st 9lb so 6 lb up on last week but this more were i would normally sit so last week was a little down for some reason.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good luck man sounds like ur going well ! Get some pixs up


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> Good luck man sounds like ur going well ! Get some pixs up


Yeah things were going will before i started cycle so hopfully can only get better.

Hopefully get pic's up soon just need to get some taken.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

A recurring traped nerve in my right hip came back yesterday, so the gym was off last night as the pain was pretty bad when i put weight on it. Its not as bad today but i think i'll leave it till tomorrow before i try the gym, all been well.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hope the trapped nerve stays away mate they fkin hurt 

subbed


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> hope the trapped nerve stays away mate they fkin hurt
> 
> subbed


So do I bud, comes and goes maybe once or twice a year and i have know idea what sets it off. Normally goes in a couple of days but has stayed for around two weeks before which just a little annoying limping around all the time.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Gym in about 10 minutes Chest and triceps tonight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Not bad lifting that if there your pre cycle maxes.

Very impressive for a natty


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Not bad lifting that if there your pre cycle maxes.
> 
> Very impressive for a natty


Cheers and yes there are my max lifts as a natty so hoping I can up a bit by the end of this cycle.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest tonight and increase on press so happy, should be back up to pb by next week and then onwards and upwards from there. 

Chest

Bench Press

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

120kg x 8

Incline DB Press

45kg x 6

trapped nerve in my leg making it a right job to get the to get weight up by myself so had to ask someone to help on the next sets.

45kg x 10

47.5kg x 8

DB Fly

30kg x 10

30kg x 9

30kg x 8

Cable crossovers

30kg x 12 + 20kg x 12 DS

30kg x 12 + 20kg x 12 DS

30kg x 12 + 20kg x 12 DS

Decline machine press

40kg (each side) x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

Triceps

Push down

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Skulls

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 11


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Strong pressing mate!


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Strong pressing mate!


Thanks bid all must back to were i was when i puuled my neck so should just keep going up (hopefully).


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

So Saturday was going to be back and bi's but after waiting in all morning for my build to turn up who was ment to be they at 9:00 and then thinking fuk it amd going to the gym at 12:00 he calls to say he was they half way through my back workout, so had to leave bi's till sunday.

Back

Pulldowns

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 10

Barbell row

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

115kg x 10

Straight arm pulldown

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 10

Tbar row

85kg x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

Close grip pull down

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Sunday

Shoulders and bi's.

really did not not fancy the gym due to having a bda night sleep as my little girl had us up alot during the night. but made my self go and ended up having a real good workout.

Shoulders

Seated machine press

40kg(each side) x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

standing behind head press.

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 10 + 2 in front of head

Up right row

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 10 +rest then 2

Side lateral

20kg x 10 + drop set 10kg x10

20kg x 10 + 10kg x 10

Seated side lateral

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

Lying DB rear lateral

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

Biceps

DB curls

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

DB Hammer curls

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 8

BB curls

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

Single arm cable curl

15kg x 12

15kg x 12


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Forgot to add weight on Sunday morning was 14 stone 11 so up 2 lb on last week.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

A couple of pics just taking, lighting not that good but will get some better ones later in the week.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs tonight a little apprehensive as the nerve in my hip has just stopped hurting and i don't wont to set it off again. Will just have to see now it pans out.


----------



## mjeh87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad to see someone who can lift heavy before going on gear. Amazes and annoys me the amount of people i read going on gear and their lifts are sh*te tbh. Good luck with your cycle


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

mjeh87 said:


> Glad to see someone who can lift heavy before going on gear. Amazes and annoys me the amount of people i read going on gear and their lifts are sh*te tbh. Good luck with your cycle


Thanks bud tuck along time before i decided to give ass ago, I was still gaining but things had slowed down so i thought now was the right time.


----------



## mjeh87 (Jun 20, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Thanks bud tuck along time before i decided to give ass ago, I was still gaining but things had slowed down so i thought now was the right time.


Same here mate. Been in the gym since i was 14,15. Working out nearly everyday. Only done 1 cycle (last feb) so was just before i was 25. Prob done 3 years serious. Going to start another cycle next month cant wait  lol


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah been on and off since I was at school, but the last couple of years have been good as far as training have Mainly due to now having a nice settled family life and not partying all weekend as well as not working away no more.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs didn't goes as well as planed, got to 140kg squat and pain in my hip on the second rep so finished set and left squats at that. Was going to come home but thought I'm here lets make the most of it and finish of with light weight and high reps.

Still had a pain throughout but I could put up with it and now its got a week to get better.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest and Triceps today


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

PB 140kg x 4 + 2 spot


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

chrisch said:


> PB 140kg x 4 + 2 spot


Very impressive mate! Nice one well done!


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Very impressive mate! Nice one well done!


Cheers bud, it was my goal for end of cycle but after 130kg for 8 felt easy I had to give it a go.

New goal now 150kg for reps.

Will put up today's workout later when I have more time.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest went great today got not one but two PBs felt like I could have benched a house. Don't know if this is the test kicking as it just the end of my 3rd week, if it is then I'm addicted 

Didn't have time to do triceps

Chest

Bench press

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 10

130kg x 8

140kg x 4 + 2 PB

Incline DB press

50kg x 8

50kg x 6?

50kg x 8

Incline fly

32.5kg x 10

35kg x 8

37.5kg x 7 PB

Cable cross overs

3 x 30kg x 12 drop 20kg x12

Plate loaded machine press

No rest between sets

22.5kg x 12 each side

25kg x 12

20kg x12

15kg x 12

Completely shot


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Never made it to the gym over the weekend as i was feeling way to rough from friday night. Thats why i dont go out drinking/nightclubing very often.

Trained in the morning so energy levels weren't as high as normal.

Monday was back

Back

Wide arm pull downs

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

75kg x 10

BB Rows

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

115kg x 10

Staight arm pull down

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg (full stack) x 10 PB

T Bar Row

90kg x 12

95kg x 10

100kg x 8

Hammer grip pull down

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

65kg x 9

DB Row very little rest between sets

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Shoulders and Biceps trained last night, was going to be legs but hip is still a little painful so going to give it a extra week to rest then back on them next week.

Shoulders

DB shoulder press

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

50kg x 7 + 1 spot PB

Standing behind head military press

60kg x 12

60kg x 10 + 2 in front

60kg x 8 + 4 in front

40kg x 12 for two sets with very little rest just to finish them off

Up right row

70kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 8 + 60kg x 8

Side laterals

20kg x 10

20kg x 10 + 10kg x 10

20kg x 8 + 10kg x 10

Seated rear laterals

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

Shoulder felt like they were going to drop off by now

Biceps

All set done with very little rest.

DB curls

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Hammer curls

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

BB curls

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Completely finished off now nothing left in the tank and my gym gear total soak through. all in all a v good session.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

great going on the lifts, just be careful with your joints and maybe aim for more reps at your max before going up the weight. Not seen any hams and calve training in your journal?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> great going on the lifts, just be careful with your joints and maybe aim for more reps at your max before going up the weight. Not seen any hams and calve training in your journal?


Cheers bud, I always strap up my joint when i start lifting heavy and dont move up to next weight until i can do 10 easy reps. I've just started heavy lifting after a couple of months doing high reps after pulling my neck doing rack pulls.

As for hams i've not done a lot of legs at all over the last 4 weeks due to this traped nerve in my hip which is just about gone now just giving it a week then i'll start again. but calves i do little off any way shopuld do more.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Training over the weekend.

Friday, chest and triceps which was pretty moch the same as last week but without the 140kg bench as there was no one in the gym that i would have trusted to spot me.

Saturday, back

Rack pulls

180kg x 10

220kg x 10

240kg x 8

260kg x 4

wide arm pull down

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

low pullie seated row

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

straight arm pull down

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

DB row

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

Fuked by now

Sunday, Shoulders Biceps

Shoulders

Plate loaded machine press

60kg (each side) x 10

65kg x 8

70kg x 6

Behind head press

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 10 + 2 infront]

Upright row

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

Side laterals

20kg x 10 + 10kg x10 3 sets

Cable rear laterals

3 plates x 10 3 sets

Biceps

DB curls

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

Hammer curl

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

BB curls

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

1 arm cable curls

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

rest day yesterday and today then legs tomorrow now hip has completely settled down and fingers crossed it wont set off again.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Forgot to add sunday morning weight in was 14st 13lb so thats 10lb in 4 weeks. This is i little more than i planed, so will keep a closer eye on cals.

Really wanted to put on about 1st in 12 weeks with hopefully about 5-6lb been quilty mass which i think is a realistic goal.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs last night for the first time in nearly 6 weeks and it did hurt.

Squat

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 8

160kg x 8

Legs extentions

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

Standing one leg curl

17kg x 12

17kg x 12

17kg x 12

lying leg curl

50kg stack x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

Hack squat

140kg x 12

160kg x 12

180kg x 8 could have done mre reps but head nearly popped. cracking banging head after.

Was nearly sick walking out to car. (most try harder next time).Was expecting not to be able to walk today but not to bad at all.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Bit of a catch up so. Legs last Wednesday but can't remember all numbers but pretty much the same as last week.

Chest on Friday was

Bench

100kg x 10

130kg x 8

130kg x 8

140kg x 5 + 1

Incline DB press

3 x 50kg x 8

Incline fly

3 x 35kg x 10

Cable crossover

30kg x 12 + 20kg x 12

35kg x 12 + 20kg x 12

40kg x 10 + 20kg x 12

Plate loaded machine press

Very little rest between sets

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

Back was on Saturday

Wide arm pull down

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

BB rows

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

115kg x 12

Straight arm pull down

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 10 stack

Low Pullie row

3 x 80kg x 10

Hammer grip pull down

3 x 60kg x 10

DB row

45kg x 12

2 x 50kg x 10

Yesterday delts

DB shoulder press

45kg x 10

50kg x 6

50kg x 8

Behind head military press

3 x 50kg x 12

Upright row

60kg x 10

2 x 65kg x 10

Side. Lateral

3 x 20kg x 10 + 10kg x 10

Rear laterals

3 x 15kg x 12

Traps

Face pulls

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

Shrugs

3 x 120kg x 10

Trap machine

3 x 45kg each side x 12


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Had a week off training from a week gone friday to friday just gone, started aweek ago last saturday when i went clay pigen shooting and out for one to may drinks after (only my second night out this year) which ment i was in no state to train on sunday and decided to have w eek off.

So this friday was chest and triceps

Chest

Bench press

100kg x 12

130kg x 8

130kg x 8

140kg x 5 + 1

Incline DB press

50kg x 8 x 3 sets

Incline fly

32.5kg x 10

35kg x 10 x 2

cable cross over

3 drop sets

35kg x 12 + 25kg x 12

Plate loaded machine press

50kg x 12 x 3 sets

Triceps

Skulls

45kg x 10 x 2 sets

push downs

full stack x 10 x 2 sets

single arm push downs

30kg x 10 x 3 sets


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Saturday is normally back but have changed this to mid week and legs will now be on saturday. This is so my arms have a little time to rest before shoulders on sunday.

Legs

squat

100kg x 15

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

180kg x 6

100kg x 15

standing leg curl

15kg x 15 x 3 sets

leg extensions

45kg x 10 x 2

50kg x 10

lying leg curl

full stack x 10 x 2 sets


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Sunday shoulders and biceps

Smith shoulder press

40kg x 10

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Standing behind head militry press

50kg x 12 x 3 sets

Side laterals

20kg x 10 x 3 sets + 1 @12.5kg x 12

Rear laterals

15kg x 12 x 3 sets

Cable rear laterals

3 plates x 12 x 3 sets

Up right rows

65kg x 10 x 2 sets

70kg x 10

DB curls

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 8 x 2 sets

Barbell curls

35kg x 10 x 3 sets

cable one arm curls

30kg x 8 x 3 sets


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

For the pass year and a half my baby girl has been getting my and the other half up 3, 4, 5 time a night but for the last couple of days she has slept well only getting up 2 in 3 nights, so why the fuk am i layed there wide a wake. I dont think i had 2 hours sleep last night.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> For the pass year and a half my baby girl has been getting my and the other half up 3, 4, 5 time a night but for the last couple of days she has slept well only getting up 2 in 3 nights, so why the fuk am i layed there wide a wake. I dont think i had 2 hours sleep last night.


sometimes a small amount of sleep is enough to re-cuperate you, but u musn't of got into a deep sleep hence why u dont feel tired as **** upon waking. sometimes im like that when i think ive had a **** nights sleep, waking up multiple times, but feel better in the morning than any other night.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> sometimes a small amount of sleep is enough to re-cuperate you, but u musn't of got into a deep sleep hence why u dont feel tired as **** upon waking. sometimes im like that when i think ive had a **** nights sleep, waking up multiple times, but feel better in the morning than any other night.


Use to getting for the baby now it's just when you have the chance for a full nights sleep and don't get one its more of a ****ter

Back night tonight but I feel like death warmed up (full of flu) so going to give it a miss.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Now then mate didn't relise you had a journal on here.

I work in the gym you train at.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

lightweight09 said:


> Now then mate didn't relise you had a journal on here.
> 
> I work in the gym you train at.


Now bud, so which one are you. Yeah have a journal when i remember to to put entrys in.

Chest tonight still not 100% but feel well enough to train.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

chrisch said:


> Now bud, so which one are you. Yeah have a journal when i remember to to put entrys in.
> 
> Chest tonight still not 100% but feel well enough to train.


Iam the boss man lol the good looking one Craig hahahahah


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

lightweight09 said:


> Iam the boss man lol the good looking one Craig hahahahah


Should of guessed that really.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

So wasn't expecting much last night as I've had flu all week and wast a 100% but went will to be fair even tho it was harder to get breath back after each set.

Chest

Bench press

100kg x 10

130kg x 8 x 2

140kg x 6 didn't think I'd manage this with been feeling weak all week.

Incline DB

52.5kg x 10

55kg x 10 PB

55kg x 8

Incline fly

35kg x 10 x 2

35kg x 8 + 20kg x 10

High pull cable cross over

3 sets 35kg x 12 + 25kg x 12

Plate loaded machine bench press

3 sets 25kg(each side) x 12 very little rest between sets.

Triceps

Tricep push down

10 plates x10 x 3 sets

Dip machine

160kg x 10 x 3 sets

Under hand grip push downs

60kg x 12 x 3 sets

Single arm push downs drop set

30kg x 12

25kg x 12

20kg x 12

15kg x 12

10kg x 12

5 kg x 20

Only rest why doing other arm then next wight down.

Back to gym soon for legs going to try higher reps to see if I can get some gain going.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs done tonight.

Squats

Bar x 20

60kg x 20

100kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 13

Steading leg curl

15kg x 15 x 3sets

Lying leg curl

40kg x 15

45kg x 15

50kg x 12

Single leg extension

20kg x 12 x 3 sets

Leg extension

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

The drive home was fun with me legs no longer working.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Soft play with the kids this morning so that will be my Casio done.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Shoulders and bi's done yesterday and it was hard, i just felt like i had no energy at all. but i just got on with it.

Shoulders

Seated smith shoulder press

60kg x 12

100kg x 7

100kg x 6

60kg x 12

Standing behind head militry press

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 10 + 4 in front of head

Seated side laterals

17.5kg x 10 + 10kg x 10

17.5kg x 10 + 10kg x 10

20kg x 10 + 10kg x 10

Bent over rear laterals

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 10

Up right row

60kg x 10 x 3 sets

Biceps

DB curls

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

Cable preacher curl

50kg x 8

55kg x 8

Single arm cable preacher curl

20kg x 10 stop and hold at top

20kg x 10

High pullie cable curl

25kg (each side) x 12

25kg x 12


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

strong shoulder press dude


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> strong shoulder press dude


Cheers shoulders are my favorite day, love the feeling of not been able to lift my arms for the rest of the day.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Cheers shoulders are my favorite day, love the feeling of not been able to lift my arms for the rest of the day.


i enjoy shoulders too, but shoulder pump is disgusting


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Just got 150kg x 3 reps bench press. A little chuffed


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest and triceps yesterday and hot to the gym feeling ready for a good work out and that's what I had.

Chest

Bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

130kg x 6

140kg x 6 felt strong here so

150kg x 3 PB chuffed

Incline bench

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

DB incline fly

35kg x 8

35kg x 8 + 17.5kg x 10

35kg x 8 + 17.5kg x 10

Low Pullie cable cross over

25kg x 10 x 2 sets

High Pullie cable cross over

35kg x 12 + 25kg x 12 x2 sets

Plate loaded bench press machine

50kg x 12 x 3 sets

Triceps

Over head cable extension

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 8

Push downs

40kg x 10 x 3 sets

Close grip bench

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

80kg x 7

60kg x 10

Arms completely fuked by now.

Legs was today will put up work out later.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Legs yesterday

Squat

60kg x 20

100kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 13

Leg press

240kg x 20

240kg x 20

Standing leg curl

15kg each side x 12 x 3 sets

Leg extension

40kg x 10 x 3 sets


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Today back was tired when went to the gym so did not expect much but it went well.

Back

Dead lifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 6

220kg x 6

240kg x 4

Wide grip pull down

60kg x 10

75kg x 10

80kg x 10

Over grip BB rows

110kg x 12 x 3 sets

Straight arm pull down

65kg x 10

75kg stack x 10 x 2 sets

T bar row

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 6

Biceps

DB curls

25kg x 8 x 2 sets

Preacher curl

60kg x 8 x 2 sets

Single arm preacher curl

30kg x 8 x 2 sets

Hammer curl

27.5kg x 8 x 2 sets.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Shoulders tonight and I'm feeling good so let's see how things go


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

What's your diet like bud...macros etc?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

sunn said:


> What's your diet like bud...macros etc?


Not got time to put up now as I'm just leaving for the gym I'll put it up tomorrow.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

55kg DB shoulder press for 5 reps happy with that.

Will put up work out tomorrow when have more time.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

sunn said:


> What's your diet like bud...macros etc?


As promised my diet, well i dont really follow a diet i just try to eat every 2-3 hours or if im hungry I'll eat. I just go by how i feel and look in the mirror ie if I think i'm putting on to much fat I'll cut back or if I think I'm not gaining/lossing I'll eat more. For me its all about what my body is telling me right or wrong its what works for me.

Try to get around 3000- 4000 cals, 250 -300g of protein and the same ish with carbs more on training days.

Heres what i had yesterday to give you some idea.

Meal 1 wetabix x 4, pint of milk, 50g whey

Meal 2 6 preached eggs (3 whole 3 whites) on toast

Meal 3 chicken 200g, boiled potatoes, veg, (this could be with rice or pasta) depending were i'm working this meal is sometimes a CNP pro mass Shake

Meal 4 The same as Meal 3 + Muller rice pot

Meal 5 Yesterday was Beef, rice and veg but is normally any type of meat or fish with rice, pots, or pastan and veg (whatever the other half makes for tea)

Meal 6 Peanut butter sandwich, Protein shake.

I eat 3 or 4 bits of fruit during the day.

On training days I'll have a pro recovery shake or a Whey protein shake After training.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Last nights Shoulders went well which i had a feeling it would as i was feeling strong before the gym.

Shoulders

DB shoulder press

Warm up sets

40kg x 12

52.5kg x 7 PB I was happy at this weight but my spotter convinced me that it went easy (it felt easy) and i should try 55kg so.

55kg x 5 PB Even happier.

Standing behind head militry press

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 8 + 2 infront of head

Seated side laterals

17.5kg x 10 + 10kg x 10

20kg x 10 + 10kg x 10

20kg x 8 + 10kg x 10

Shoulders really burning by now.

Bent over rear Laterals

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 10

Up right row

60kg x 10 x 3 sets

Face pulls

60kg x 12 stop hold for a second

70kg x 10

Shrug station

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

DB shrugs

45kg x 15

55kg x 10


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Just to add to diet, i have a big sweet tooth so its not very often that i turn down any form of biscut, cake or bar of chocolate.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

chrisch said:


> Just to add to diet, i have a big sweet tooth so its not very often that i turn down any form of biscut, cake or bar of chocolate.


Terry chocolate orange fckin leathal!


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

It's m&m peanuts for me a full share bag in one.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Chest and triceps tonight.

Feeling good today so hopefully going to be a good workout.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Two more PBs tonight 160kg x 3 bench press and 60kg x 4 incline DB press


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

So chest went very well tonight.

Chest

Bench press

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

150kg x 5 PB

160kg x 3 PB

Really pleased with this

Incline DB press

55kg x 8

57.5kg x 8

60kg x 4 PB

Incline fly

35kg x 8 x 3 sets

Cable cross overs

35kg x 12 drop 25kg x 12 x2 sets

Plate loaded machine press

30kg each side x 12

40kg x 8 drop 20kg x 12

Triceps

Tricep push down

40kg x 12 x 2 sets

Under arm push down

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

DB skulls

15kg x 10 x 2 sets


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Balls, I've come to work and left all my food at home.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Quick leg session today in and out.

No squats today as I really didn't feel like I had the energy as like I said earlier I forgot to take my food to work so had no were near as much to eat as I should have, but I've made up for it since getting home.

Legs

Leg press

Warm up

240kg x 20

280kg x 20. 10 second break at 16 then on to 20

320kg x 18. 10 second break at 14 then on to 18

Standing one leg curl

20kg x 12 x 2 sets

Single leg extension

20kg x 12 to easy

30kg x 10 better

Lying leg curl

50kg x 15 full stack unfortunately could do with more weight

50kg x 15

Leg extension

40kg x 10 x 2 sets

Tricky work out to the car after this session.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Yesterdays back and biceps.

Back

Dead lifts

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 8

220kg x 6

250kg x 2 was hoping for 4, never mind I'll get it next week.

Wide grip pull down

65kg x 10

75kg x 10

80kg x 10

BB row

120kg x 10 x 3 sets

Straight arm pull down

70kg x 10

75kg (full stack) x 10

75kg + 5kg plate x 8

T bar row

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

Hammer grip pull down

75kg x 10

80kg x 8

Biceps

Biceps already feel fuked from back.

DB curls

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

Preacher curl

60kg x 7

55kg x 8

Single arm preacher curl

25kg x 8

25kg x 8


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Two days rest, now I'm ready for the gym tonight. Shoulders.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Shoulders on wednesday.

DB shoulder press

40kg x 10

52.5kg x 8

55kg x 5 was hoping for 6 here will get it next time

Seat behind head smith press

60kg x 10

80kg x 7 drop 60kg x 6

80kg x 6 drop 60kg x 4

Seated side laterals

20kg x 10 drop 10kg x 10 x 2 sets

20kg x 8 drop 10kg x 10

Bent over rear lateral

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Up right row

60kg x 2 Had shooting pain up my left forarm so left it there

Traps

Face pulls

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 9

Trap machine thing

60kg (each side) x 10

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

Shoulders still feeling heavy now and got chest tonight, think of changing it to legs and doing chest tomorrow. I'll see how i feel when i get to the gym as I've had it in my head that I'm going to get 160kg for 4 reps and i dont want to put a stop on the positivety thats i got now by putting it off till tomorrow.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

So I'm coming to the end of my first cycle (got one shot left) so here are some now and then pics.

Before


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

And here is my after 12Ib heavier and a little lower body fat, also all my lifts are up a far bit so I'm happy with how it's gone.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Trained back this morning and I normally don't train in the morning and really did not have the energy that I would have had if I'd been eating all day before training like I normally would have.

Dead lifts

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

180kg x 6

220kg x 6

250kg strap snapped on first rep so went again but was of my stride

250kg x 2 failed on 3rd

Wide arm pull down

70kg x 10

74kg x 10

80kg x 10

Wide grip seated row

70kg x 10

80kg x 8 x 2sets

Really feeling the lack of energy now

Straight arm pull down

70kg x 10 x 3sets

DB 1 arm row

62.5kg x 10 x 2 sets


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Trained back this morning and I normally don't train in the morning and really did not have the energy that I would have had if I'd been eating all day before training like I normally would have.
> 
> Dead lifts
> 
> ...


Impressive deadlifting mate and strong lifts overall. Keep it up!


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Cutandjacked said:


> Impressive deadlifting mate and strong lifts overall. Keep it up!


Thanks mate. I should have got 4 on that last set but with my strap snapping on the set before I lot me stride.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Current states

Weight 15 stone 2 up 13lb

Chest 47 same

Waist 32 down 2"

Thigh 25.1/4" up 3/4"

Bicep right 17.1/2" up 1/2 " left 17.3/4 up 3/4

lifts

Bench 150kg for 7 or 160kg for 3 thats up about 30kg

Squat 200kg for 4 that up 20kg

Dead lift 250kg for 4 thats up by 30kg

I'm happy with how this as gone for my first cycle and are now planing my next.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Before After


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Today's chest session went well, new PB on bench. 

Bench press

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

160kg x 4 PB

Incline bench

100kg x 8

110kg x 8

130kg x 6

Incline fly

35kg x 8 x 3 sets

Straight arm fly machine thingy

90kg x 10

100kg (stack) x 10 x 2 sets

Plate loaded press machine

30kg each side x 12

40kg x 10 x 2 sets


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

very very good progress, how u holdin up? you had a dip in strength yet? are u feeling crappy at all etc?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> very very good progress, how u holdin up? you had a dip in strength yet? are u feeling crappy at all etc?


I'm feeling good at the minute. 2 weeks into PCT not had any drop really, I drop 1 rep on bench press this week but put that down to my arms acing from doing shoulders. Got the 57.2kg DBs up for shoulder press for 6 ish reps so strength is still on the up.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> I'm feeling good at the minute. 2 weeks into PCT not had any drop really, I drop 1 rep on bench press this week but put that down to my arms acing from doing shoulders. Got the 57.2kg DBs up for shoulder press for 6 ish reps so strength is still on the up.


lol thats a good shoulder press man. hope everything stays well for you


----------

